# How did you fill the empty spaces in your town?



## EpicMeli (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a huge bunch of empty spaces and have no idea what to do with them! 

(I have no PWPs unlocked yet, but working on it).

*Show me pictures of what you did with empty spaces in your town! *


----------



## Mairen (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm kind of curious about this too. My town still looks pretty "newbie", and I'd love to get some ideas


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, I watch a youtube channel that visits dream towns and tours them, his name is WiiFolderJosh. If you have an idea for what you'd like to do with your town wait until you unlock the PWPs before you try to fill the spaces.


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 21, 2014)

I had this problem too so I got a path from Tumblr to put in my town. Then with the rest of the space (that didn't have PWP's in) I just filled with colourful flowers  it looks so nice and was really fun to do .  Also plant lots of trees and bushes! They look really good aswell


----------



## Sholee (Aug 21, 2014)

this is not my town, but here is some pictures to give you an idea. Theres a lot you can do with paths, bushes, trees and pwps.


----------



## TheRaven (Aug 21, 2014)

Very Very Nice picture Sholee.

One thing I will say to the OP about making nice patterns with empty space is you will most likely need a "Patern Mule" that is another character in your town that lays down patterns. If your main villager replaces a pattern in his inventory with something else, it affects the path as well so you will kind of be "Locked" into keeping those patterns. I have a path that has "Borders" along the outside and I need 9 pattern slots just for that one kind.......

I don't have a screenshot but one thing I make sure I have is a big "Open Field" with just flowers and no other obstructions like buildings rocks or trees. I used all the colors of tulips for it. I do this so that when I hit the "Up" arrow I get a "Big Sky" feel. It makes for great screenshots especially during the "Big Cloud" month of august, or double rainbows. Just my suggestion on something to do with some open space in your town.


----------



## KKMikkalson (Aug 21, 2014)

I built hedges south of my river to build a enclosed community for most of the houses. It turned out wonderful! Used trees as gateways, and left a space behind each house for access (and because of that 13 in a row rule)
I also pulled a picnic blanket from tumbler and planted tons of tulips around it. Added a water pump PWP and, poof! Instant cute space!
I had to come up with different ideas because I have no patience for paths :/


----------



## TeeTee (Aug 21, 2014)

After I laid out my path and completed my PWPs. I realized things looked empty in between the PWPs/buildings and paths. So I fill the empty spots with trees and floral arrangements.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2014)

pwps, paths and flowers mostly. or presents for my dream visitors heh.


----------



## hzl (Aug 21, 2014)

Flower arrangements! and I line most of my main paths with street lamp pwps (mainly to stop people moving over them but also because it looks nice)


----------



## Marisska (Aug 21, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> After I laid out my path and completed my PWPs. I realized things looked empty in between the PWPs/buildings and paths. So I fill the empty spots with trees and floral arrangements.


wow, your town looks awesome! Where did you find those path patterns?


----------



## TeeTee (Aug 21, 2014)

Marisska said:


> wow, your town looks awesome! Where did you find those path patterns?


Thank you, I design my own path.  I don't share the path I currently have but I do post a lot of my old patterns on my Tumblr blog.


----------



## (ciel) (Aug 21, 2014)

I can't get pics right now, but most of my town is covered in flowers. Like I literally only have 2 spaces that aren't covered with something because I'm trying to get the gem rock to spawn there. In a corner of my town, I have kind of a circle-square of fruit trees with a bell/clovers/white carnations in the middle, and then a bunch of cedar trees. 

If you use paths, some more elaborate path designs can take up some space, like two paths close together with bushes or a streetlight in between or something.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 21, 2014)

I filled an empty space of my town with a mini park. Here are some pictures:





_The bushes are blue and pink hydrangeas, but they sadly aren't grown at the moment. The park looks much more beautiful with them, though. _











It's not all that great, but it's alright I guess.


----------



## caitlindactyl (Aug 21, 2014)

Man, all of those pictures look so cool.  I've been playing New Leaf for almost a year (Sept 27th will be my one year) and I feel like I picked the crappiest  map possible.  I didn't know about paths and such when I first started playing and I didn't decide I wanted to do that until like a few weeks ago.  I put in the campsite a few weeks ago and I regret where I put it.  Now, I'm just going with the flow when it comes to PWP and I'm going to try to put paths around them once I actually get around to doing paths.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't have pictures of it, but I made a miniature park with a Jungle Gym, a Bench, and a Drinking fountain. I too have had this problem, I wasn't sure what to put in that one empty space until I told the forums what to put in that empty spot, it didn't really work. So I told my friend and she told me that I can make a miniature park and its was decided. Now i'm editing a few spots in my town that aren't really good enough.


----------



## Story (Aug 22, 2014)

If you mean small spaces I use mushrooms instead of flowers. Plus, a lot of trees. They tend to fit the theme of my town a bit more. Otherwise, try building a park?
I'm having issues with large spaces myself.


----------



## Sanadasaan (Aug 22, 2014)

hybrids, I have way too many


----------



## Tairgire (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a bunch of parks, bordered by bushes.  They contain various PWPs that I decided go together.  I'm still trying to figure out what to do about flowers though.  I've also got a couple areas of "forest" where the trees are growing pretty close together.  No pics to share, unfortunately, because I haven't bothered to figure out how to get them uploaded anywhere yet.


----------



## Zulehan (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a lot of groves.


----------



## Allycat (Aug 22, 2014)

I didn't. I'd say 2/3 of my town is pathways, pwps, and houses. The other 1/3 is dead space. Urgh!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm planning on filling my extra space with pink and white carnations/roses, as soon as I have enough Bells to buy tons of them from people here.


----------



## Allycat (Aug 22, 2014)

I'll post a pic of my favorite part of my town (Before Caroline destroyed it with her big stupid house!)




- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is the same spot! And before bam moved away too! *cries*  

Oh & check out this cool glitch. Gloria planted a flower at the same time I placed a pathway. And there was a flower on the pathway. I thought it was so cool.



Spoiler: my cutie bam and some really colorful flowers+boring paths


----------

